
Ask HN: What do you guys think about Netflix's expansion strategy to China? - ncdecay
According to their last Q3 report, they are planning to license content existing providers in China rather than offering their own services. How many titles do they actually own that they could license to China, since they don&#x27;t actually own the rights to some of their popular shows like House of Cards and Orange is the new black?
======
rpeden
I think it is smart.

As you mentioned, they don't have the full right for _all_ of their shows. But
they _do_ have the full rights for many of them.

Proceeding the way they are planning to will allow them to penetrate the
Chinese market using providers that already have experience serving the
market. Assuming that the shows will still carry some Netflix branding, it
allows them to build up their brand in China without having to do the huge
amount of work that would be required to localize all of their applications.

I assume there will still need to be lots of work done to localize things like
subtitles, but there's a good chance the providers they're teaming up with
have expertise in that area already.

~~~
ncdecay
Building their brand up with licenseing is a great idea. But would the Chinese
audience respond well to the shows that were built to target the western
audience like stranger things? Also Which shows do they have the rights too?

